# good cheap 1-3 light rod sugestions



## AnonymousFisherman (Sep 14, 2009)

hi um i want / need to get a new spin rod the one i have is a 3-6 kg that a guy at anaconda sold me and i want something light for bream using poppers , hbs, and sps, 
thanks for any ideas

specs : atleast 7"


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

whats you price range.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

ive a berkley drop shot 1-3 kg and its great .......on sale $50 normally round $80 - $100 .

craig


----------



## Tablets (Oct 31, 2008)

Daiwa Tierra 701 at $139 has some quality parts, but is a 2-4kg, or a Shimano Raider Finesse Bream 721 1-4kg for $119


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Lapse said:


> craig51063 said:
> 
> 
> > ive a berkley drop shot 1-3 kg and its great .......on sale $50 normally round $80 - $100 .
> ...


Keeo your eye out for specials.....I bought a couple of Dropshot II's from a tackle store at Kiama that does mail order last year - I got 2 for $99.

Being a popular rod you can find them on sale relatively regularly - you will just need to keep your eye open around all the outlets in your area as well as the mail order guys.

Bart70


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Lapse said:


> craig51063 said:
> 
> 
> > ive a berkley drop shot 1-3 kg and its great .......on sale $50 normally round $80 - $100 .
> ...


try ottos at drumoyne .thats were i bought mine .thow they were on sale but they will do a good deal for you .

motakle maybee

craig


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## KeyLargo1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Another vote for the dropshot, I have the 2-4 kilo model, great for light fishing and yes $40 on special from the tackle shop I no longer visit. Was on special when they hosted the Yamashita development guys last year.


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

I just checked the dropshot does not comes into 2 pc rod. is that correct? maybe a starlo stix Squidgy Spin LT 722 2pc would be nice as well.

Otto have a combo Shimano Symmetre with Squidgy Spin LT 722 2pc for $199. Not a bad set up for light weight fishing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

+1 Dropshot - I have 2 I've had for a few years and they have been great rods, still going strong 8)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i have a 2-4kg dropshot 2 piece. its quite s fast action(stiff) rod to cast and i normally use it with soft plastics.

the shimano catana rods (cheapos) are bloody good for the price - a bit of a slower (softer) action and i prefer to use these with hard bodies and poppers.

if you can find dropshot rods for $50 then buy the lot!


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks Dave for info on the 2pc dropshot rod.

what do you guys think of this combo? I already have a 1000 symetre with Daiwa procaster rod.










Thinking of getting a heavier setup for bigger fish like jewie.

Or the Sahara combo from BCF?


----------



## AnonymousFisherman (Sep 14, 2009)

i got a pfluger asaro for 79 bucks and a shimano intensty for 40 and some 4lbs fireline and some lures form amart

Thanks guys


----------

